# Solved: Toshiba Regza TV loss of DTV



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a Toshiba Regza TV type 37C3030D.
We cannot receive Digital TV (DTV) Analogue is a good picture with no noise.
I have tried removing the mains plug from the wall socket and re-applying 5 minutes later but did not fix problem. I even tried leaving it unplugged all night.
When you press the Source button, DTV is greyed out. I have had this same problem 2 years ago and I can't remember what I did to fix it.
We can still watch TV via a free satellite receiver plugged into HDMI
Can anyone help?
Geoff (UK)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens if you do a retune - i also thought all the analogue signals where off now around london - what transmitter are you on? crystal palace


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

Our transmitter is Pontop Pike (NE England)
Analogue is still transmitting until Sept.
None of the DTV menus are selectable. There is just a black screen.
Even if the transmitter was faulty on DTV my set would still show the menus etc and would say Loss of Signal.
It's as though the software has been corrupted.
I have seen other people on other forums report the same fault that I have, but they simply suggest a power disconnection at the wall socket.
Geoff


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Even if the transmitter was faulty on DTV my set would still show the menus etc and would say Loss of Signal.


 yep, sounds like a TV issue on the firmware

maybe switch off for 10-15mins


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, I'll try that, but after plugging the TV back into the mains after 15 mins I'll not switch it on, but leave it on standby overnight in case the software needs to re-instal.
Geoff


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried a 15 min disconnection to no avail.
When I switch to DTV there is just a black screen.
If I press the TV Guide button, sometimes the guide screen appears for a second or two then disappears.
Can anyone help?
Geoff


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

My guess is it is a dry joint or a bad connection. Does the DTV pc plug in via a multi-way socket? Occassionally there is a breakthough of sound for a split second.
I used to repair electronics and my best friend was a spray can of electronic cleaning solvent. It solved problem after problem.
I am 65 now and rather reluctant to take the back of the TV and have a go. But I will if someone gives me the confidence and encouragement.
Geoff (BSc in electronics)


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

Contacted Toshiba 0844 856 0730. They are aware of this problem which is to do with the upgrading of the DTV software. They are sending me a card which plugs into a slot at back of TV to upgrade software.
Geoff


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for taking the time to let us know , that will be very useful to others with that TV
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## geoff1946 (Aug 25, 2012)

Received the card today. It was rather tricky to insert and you have to switch the TV to DTV to see the "Upgrading" message.
Glad to say the TV is now fully functioning.
Geoff


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

